# Цыганский джаз Д.Рейндхарт Минор свинг



## lelikbolik (18 Июл 2012)

Цыганский джаз Д.Рейндхарт Минор свинг
у кого есть эти ноты?
вышлите на почту: [email protected]

http://youtu.be/ccSQRvKrCIY


----------



## A.Hoffmann (18 Июл 2012)

И мне /пожалста/усли не затруднит[email protected]
Vielen Dank


----------



## lelikbolik (18 Июл 2012)

http://youtu.be/zJQc3Ek0wbQ


----------



## Valah (19 Июл 2012)

На самом деле тема простейшая, всё остальное импровизация. Послушайте Ludovic Beier или Birelli Lagrene с друзьями http://youtu.be/NMLCLiSDLIc и снимайте импровизы, какие понравятся 
Могу отправить тему, если все-таки нужно.


----------

